# GOOGLE addurl usw. Verstehe nicht warum meine seite nicht aufgenommen wird.



## liquidbeats (5. Juni 2004)

Guten Morgen allerseits,
Mich regt Google voll auf irgendwas mach ich falsch

Ich habe meine Seite bei google eingetragen und diese ich jetzt auch drinnen jedoch werden die einzelnen threads nicht aufgenommen von meinem Forum.
Das Problem habe ich allgemein die Domain an sich wird zwar in die Liste aufgenommen jedoch nicht die Dateien die und deren Inhalt.

Habe echt schon META TAGS anderer Webseiten geklaut und meiner Seite entsprechend umgeschrieben, ohne erfolg.

Was das Forum angeht  habe ich auch ein VB wie dieses eines ist und auch das Archiv hack für die Indexierung der Seiten, dennoch Funktioniert das nicht.


Wie Funktioniert das was muss ich Beachten wie bekomm ich gute Ergebnisse?


Gruß andy



[EDIT]Ich Füge noch Hinzu das dies in meiner META Angabe steht


[/EDIT]
*<META NAME="robots" CONTENT="INDEX,FOLLOW,NOARCHIVE">*


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Juni 2004)

Wo ist denn dein Archiv? Ich find da nix... es sollte schon per Link für mich (und Google) erreichbar sein.


----------



## Gumbo (5. Juni 2004)

Möglicherweise liegt es auch an den Frames.


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Juni 2004)

Ich hab jetzt mal gesucht... deine Threads sind nur über URLs mit Parameter erreichbar... das mag Google nicht.

Zum anderen ist dein Board erst 2 Wochen online.... ein wenig mehr Zeit braucht Google da schon.... der BOT kommt ja nicht unbedingt täglich vorbei.


----------



## liquidbeats (6. Juni 2004)

Das archiv ist hier 

http://www.dancingnation.de/archiv/

Seit knapp 2 / 3 wochen ist es offen, sprich für Mitglieder
auf dem Server und bei Google eingetragen war es schon vorher und is auch schon etwas länger her.
Die satistik kam auch später was also auch heißt das man sich das nicht drauf verlassen kann wann das board wirklich auf dem server war.
Frames habe ich forum keine.
Bei liquidbeats ja aber dort schaut der sich ja auch nicht um und die is ja schon etwas länger online.

Der indexiert nur das was ich bei google/addurlangebe (sprich die index file) und das wars.

Ich werde da nicht im geringsten schlau draus.
Ich glaube google bescheisst und zieht die zahlenden nach oben  und liestet deren inhalt


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. Juni 2004)

Naja....ob das nun "bescheissen" wäre....Google ist ein mittlerweile milliardenschweres Unternehmen...irgendwoher muss die Kohle ja kommen

Ansonsten verlinke dein Archiv mal auf der Startseite... dann schaut Google früher oder später auch herein.

P.S.:Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut... hast du erwartet, dass du nach einen paar Wochen die Nr#1 im Google-Ranking bist?


----------



## liquidbeats (6. Juni 2004)

nein sicherlich nicht   
aber 2 oder 2 ergebnis wären schon nicht schlecht.


Ja ich kanns ja ma verlinken dennoch wüsst ich gern wie die dat machen und wo mein fehler ist.


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. Juni 2004)

Habsch doch weiter oben geschrieben.... Google verfolgt Links mit Parametern garnicht, ungern, oder ignoriert die Parameter... also kommt es nicht zu den Threads.

Wenn du jetzt dein Archiv auf der Startseite verlinkst....dann hast du dort im Archiv lauter Links ohne URL-Parameter....die wird Google gerne näher betrachten


----------



## liquidbeats (6. Juni 2004)

JO Danke .. ich hab da jetzt einfach mal ein link gesetzt
ich werde in den nächsten wochen sehen  ob sich da was tut ....


----------

